# where to buy plants?



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Ok who knows the best place to buy freshwater aquarium plants? I don't don't want to pay too much for them and shipping! I live in Alabama , somewhere the closest to here would problably be cheaper. I want some water weed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your best bet is to go to other planted websites and look in there for sale forum. There are usually hundreds of plants (clippings) that people are looking to get rid of. Don't forget the for sale sction on this website as well. This is the cheapest route, but you should look up the need of the plant before you try and buy them as most are probably grown in hi-tech tanks (CO2, high lighting, ferts, etc..). 

There are also pretty good sites out there that do nothing but sale plants. Aquariumplants.com is the one I've had the best luck with.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gee where in alabama?

We do have a problem getting anacharis here but I have found that pond places carry it. (It's the less invasive form)

Here in Huntsville I usually get all the plants I need from the local pets mart and a LFS. Plus some from locals as well.

If I want more specilized plants I use AquariumPlants.com but that does have the shipping charges.

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have duckweed,if that would help.I live in SC and it wouldnt take much to send some to you.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning ben...

If you live in a metro area, there should be some small pet shops that carry plants. I have one near me that doesn't have a wide selection, but has healthy plants.

If you haven't already, check the lighting and fertilizer requirements of the plants before you buy them.

B


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

I would personaly not go for pond grown plants only because it's a higher chance of snail eggs getting into your tank and or parasites not good. I like to order cross border as then they have to come guaranteed pest free to move through customs. (I like e bay for this.) You can take steps to cleen plants b4 you add them to your tank if you go for pond plants I would look into doing this to be on the safe side. There will be many threads on methods of doing this.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Gee where in alabama?
> 
> We do have a problem getting anacharis here but I have found that pond places carry it. (It's the less invasive form)
> 
> ...


The Pet amart here in Trussville doesn't have agood selection, but thank you!

Wow, you live in Huntsville? Cool!


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I have duckweed,if that would help.I live in SC and it wouldnt take much to send some to you.


What does duck weed look like? and how much?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

benitahigg said:


> What does duck weed look like? and how much?


duckweed (as I remember) is like floating 3 or 4 leaf clovers.

Some report it is hard to get rid of but IME with top feeding live bearers I could not get it established. I also had an otherwise fully planted setup(s).



Near gadson/Brimingham you should have several petsmart. Look for one that still have the tiered tank with plants not the gell types on the shelf.

Otherwise look for larger LFS's.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

benitahigg said:


> The Pet amart here in Trussville doesn't have agood selection, but thank you!
> 
> Wow, you live in Huntsville? *Cool*!


actually it's pretty hot here now. *r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Petsmart is only good for a few anubias and swords nowadays. Their selection has changed and no plants with color. Which is sort of good...those plants will grow in nearly any tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It does indeed grow fast.I have giant duckweed mixed in too.If you look at it from the side you have these really neat roots hanging down.Good for shy fish and fry.

Just pay shipping,should be about five bucks and Ill send you as much as I can.I have three tanks,two are covered in it,and I am sure mr betta would like to have surface to breath,lol.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> actually it's pretty hot here now. *r2


Haa! Yes it is!!!!!! HOTTTTT!!!!! I love air conditioning! Haha!


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> It does indeed grow fast.I have giant duckweed mixed in too.If you look at it from the side you have these really neat roots hanging down.Good for shy fish and fry.
> 
> Just pay shipping,should be about five bucks and Ill send you as much as I can.I have three tanks,two are covered in it,and I am sure mr betta would like to have surface to breath,lol.


oh ok I see, Thanks for the picture ...but, it's not really what I'm looking for. I want something tall for my 60 gallon freshwater tank , for background and it needs to grow in gravel. I just have gravel substrate. I'm not really interested in getting the floating plants though. I REALLY DO APPRECIATE YOUR OFFER THOUGH ! THANK YOU!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NP!Once I get some growth out of my other plants,Ill have some more to offer.I have microsword(or pygmy chain sword,I forget which.)Its about five and a half inches,and spreads quite easily.Ive noticed its biggest thing is light.It will quickly carpet the tank.Also,many root feeders would benefit from root tabs,IE the amazon swords.They will grow without,but slower.You can always look into liquid ferts to add as this will help stem plants and even rosette plants.

Aquabid is a great place to hunt down plants needed,just read the feedback.Also,there is a swap n shop here,you can look around there for some.Most plants will endure shipping.


----------

